# acc pro hunting vs full metal jacket



## slim23 (Mar 22, 2003)

well i have a new strothers bow on order. gona be a while. i was wanting to hear some pro's and cons of acc pro hunting vs full metal jackets. been shootin the fmj for 2 years now and am happy but not very fast/light. i would loose in the area of 40 gr by switching to the acc's. 
thoughts???


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I prefer the heavier arrow of the FMJ for hunting. But the ACC sure is a nice arrow. I don't think you can go wrong with either one. If you really want speed, a lot of guys around here are switching to the Flatline arrows. Using a newer bow with 315+ fps ibo speed most of them are using one pin all the way out to 30 or 40 yards easily.


----------



## tmdtexan (Oct 20, 2004)

*my opinion*

I have both and here is what I think:

Pro Hunting is a tad straighter with way more precise weight tolerances. It is harder to remove from targets since the carbon is on the outside. Quite a bit ligther arrow

Full Metal Jacket is quite a bit heavier with lesser weight tolerances but is way easier to remove from targets because the aluminum is on the outside.

Killed bull elk and 3 whitetails last season with Camo FMJ, and now shoot the pro hunting arrow. That is all I have gathered from my experience.

Both arrows are very well made and you cannot go wrong with either. You just need to weigh the pros and cons of each and go with what fits your needs better.

My 2 cents


tmdtexan


----------



## deercamp (Feb 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm interested in this topic too. Shooting the original Axis arrows, and am looking at getting another dozen arrows soon and am torn between the FMJs and ACC Pros


----------



## RGR175 (Feb 14, 2010)

I use the FMJ's. Dip twice in white, once in clear. Just to add weight to the end of the arrow. Shooting at 80 yds the arrows are running about as flat as I can possibly hope to get them to fly.(just out of level, not even a quarter bubble). This is something that I have experimented with for the past 6 months. I've bought 4 Dozen in the last 6 months and every arrow has weighed 455grns except one it was 456 (finished weight). I can't say anything about the ACC's but when considering the added cost....I'll stick with the FMJ's. I'm shooting 2- Z7's one is pushing them at 266 FPS. And the other is at 268 FPS. With my Switchback I got a Pass through on a bull at 30 yds. last year. Hope this helps. Mike


----------

